# Boots for a heavy guy with a lib tech skunk ape



## greverif (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi!

I am shopping gear for next season and I just bought a Lib tech skunk ape 180 cm. I am now looking for bindings and boots. I am a heavy guy (130 kilos/ 184 cm) with size 12-13 in boots. I like to go fast in the pist and also to do as much offpist as possible. I don´t do jumps/park etc. I am looking for a pretty stiff boot that can handle speed, but also feels good. I would like a pretty stiff boot and have been thinking of either Burton driver X or Burton Ion, but suggestions and reccomendations ar much appriciated. Please come with suggestions since this is not my area of expertise. 

I am also looking for new bindings, my old ones are a couple of Burton step in that I have used with Burton driver thats 10 years old.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

The Driver X and Ion are both good choices. I ride the Salomon Malamute and have been pleased. Excellent hold and response and really one of the only competitors to the Driver X. The Salomon Synapse is also a very good, slightly more all-mountain boot that comes in a wide if needed. (compared to the malamute. I'm 235 (~107kg).

I ride Burton bindings on all three of my boards. Some reflex Diodes or reflex CO2 should work well if you can find some on close out or used. Both give good comfort and response. I also like the flux sf45 which works really well with the hybrid rocker type boards. My thrid choice would be the Ride El Jefe.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I can second the Driver X boots and C02 or C60 bindings.

But I have one suggestion: LOSE SOME WEIGHT! :cheeky4: I've dropped about 10 pounds in the last month and a half and I felt it yesterday in my boarding... The lighter you are, the stiffer your gear will effectively be! 

Since I'm already riding arguably the stiffest mass produced setup I can find, the only way to get stiffer is to lose my gut, or look at dirty pictures of Mila Kunis...


----------

